# Speedlite: 430EX II vs. 600EX



## AF744 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello,

I have been using a 430EX II on my EOS 7D and EOS 5D Mark III, most often with a Gary Fong Lightsphere, for indoor or outdoor family events or weddings. I am rather happy with it but I am questioning myself whether the more powerful 600EX (with a guide number of 60 vs. 43) would bring any benefit for this kind of usage?

One of the particular aspects where I found the 430EX II to be limiting is the recycling time, e.g. for repeat shots such as when the new weds walk down the church's aisle. But if I read the technical specifications correctly, the 430EX II has a recycling time of around 3 seconds and the 600EX would take even longer with 3.3 seconds (source: Canon's official website). 

Any real life experience with the two Speedlites?

Thank you,
Alain


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2013)

They use the same power source (4 AA's, use eneloops!), but the 600 has a bigger capacitor so it takes longer to recharge fully. BUT...the 600 can fire at less than full power before its fully recharged, and it can take an external battery pack.


----------



## John (Mar 16, 2013)

if u can afford the 600, then get it. the range is really nice and the exposures are excelent in ttl. i own 2 of them. u should try using a quantum turbo sc battery. u can just ut it in your ocket while u walk around or stick it on a leg of a tripod. they make a tripod clip for it. ur recycle times will be bistering fast. one of the features that is nice on the 600 is it will cut-off if it gets super hot. i don't believe that is the case with the 480. if u shoot with a quantum battery know that the flash can get really hot quickly. the battery is good for 100's of shots before u need to recharge it.


----------

